# Has anyone purchased vines from Double A Vineyards?



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a good supplier for wine vines and I found Double A Vineyards online. They have all of the wine vines I'm looking for (Barbera, Tempranillo, Zinfandel, Viognier).

Has anyone ordered from them before? Would you recommend them or another nursary that's online and carries the vines that I'm looking for?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## LanMan (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know if they are a good supplier buthttp://www.willisorchards.com/category/Wine+Grape+Vines
has a pretty good selection

Now that I looked they don't have near the selection that Doubble A has.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

LanMan said:


> I don't know if they are a good supplier buthttp://www.willisorchards.com/category/Wine+Grape+Vines
> has a pretty good selection
> 
> Now that I looked they don't have near the selection that Doubble A has.



Yeah unfortunetly in Arizona I need very specific vines that can survive the long hot dry summers.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

I can vouch for them. I ordered from them last year and was very pleased with the vines as well as the shipping speed.


----------



## Racer (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been ordering vines from them for 10 years now. They are great people to deal with. I've have always gotten great service and great product from them.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

Good to hear, thanks guys! I'm going to give them a try when I'm ready to plant.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2011)

They are one of the best suppliers you can get as long as you aren't in Ca,Wa, or Or or any other state that they can't ship to.


----------



## Julie (Sep 10, 2011)

Do you know if they can ship to PA?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

They should be able to. They also carry berry vines as well as rhubarb!

Check them out Double AA


----------



## jtstar (Sep 11, 2011)

You won't go wrong with Double A I have used them also with very good success


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2011)

No reason they can't ship to PA, it's right across the state line , a short ways away. They are near Buffalo.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 11, 2011)

Julie said:


> Do you know if they can ship to PA?



Julie forget about shipping. It's a road trip! They are close to Walkers.


----------



## jtstar (Sep 11, 2011)

You forgot one thing Dan if Julie stops by Walkers first she won't have any money left to buy vine


----------



## Randoneur (Sep 11, 2011)

A lot of people order from them. Some kinds of vines will sell out, so order early.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 12, 2011)

Randoneur said:


> A lot of people order from them. Some kinds of vines will sell out, so order early.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## victoriastiles (Sep 12, 2011)

The largest and clearest benefit of buying wine online is that it is possible to find some amazing discounts and brilliant prices. The other benefit is the selection. Often online wine retailers can offer a massive range of wines purely because they are based in gargantuan warehouses. Even if they do not have any bottles of a specific type of wine in their warehouse they can order in specialty wines ensuring that you will receive the exact bottle you need.


----------



## Sashie (Sep 17, 2011)

We ordered from both Double A and from Grafted Grapevine Nursery but now only order from Grafted. I think the problem was Double A didn't have the variety we wanted and seemed to be out of stock on occasion. Very happy with Grafted and now we are expecting a shipment of GrunerVetliner.


----------



## bruno (Sep 17, 2011)

I purchased almost 1500 vines from Double A 3 years ago. Shipment was made promptly on the due date. The first year, I lost 26 plants which they replaced under warranty. Good people to deal with.


----------



## saramc (Dec 8, 2011)

I have nothing but great things to say about Double A Vineyards. Patiently waiting to see if they will have rhubarb sets available when the time comes. Their vines are outstanding! Great personal customer service.

Sara


----------



## Mike89T (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I just purchased 10 vines from Double A. Will let you know how it goes when they are delivered in March.

Mike


----------



## vinividivici (Jan 12, 2012)

Ordered Marquette vines from them last year and they are doing great. Double A is a great company to deal with, excellent customer service and deliveries on the exact date they schedule. Also, I ordered the 1x vines, gave a very good start on my vines. Good luck!

Cheers!
Bob


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 3, 2012)

Mike89T said:


> Well I just purchased 10 vines from Double A. Will let you know how it goes when they are delivered in March.
> 
> Mike


 
Got my vines in the mail. Here they are soaking prior to me planting them:


----------



## grapeman (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like grafted vines to me. What varieties did you get?


----------



## Mike89T (Apr 4, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Looks like grafted vines to me. What varieties did you get?


 
Yes they are grafted.

6 Viognier
2 Barbera
2 Tempranillo

Already seeing bud break less than a week after planting:


----------

